# Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?



## Kxnst (6. Juli 2009)

Eignen sich Tauwürmer gut zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder sollte ich doch lieber Mais verwenden?


----------



## L-TownPlayer (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*

mhh gute Frage eigentlich geht beides aber ob du damit erfolgreich Karpfen fängst ist fraglich 
du must bei beiden Methoden auf jeden Fall rechnen das du auch brassen oder andere fische erwischt gut mit einer ordentlichen brasse kann man leben aber meistens sind doch eher kleine Plötzen oder Bleie dran ich wird es lieber mit Fischmehl Boilis auf Grund probieren dort ist dann die Chance höher nen ordentlichen drill zu haben 

MFG Chris


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Tauwurm vor allem im Frühjahr recht gut Karpfen fangen kann.
Im Sommer und Herbst jedoch kriegst du zumindest bei uns damit kaum einen Karpfen mehr an den Haken, dann aber umso mehr auf Mais, Kartoffeln und andere pflanzliche Köder.


----------



## colognecarp (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*

Mais ist da wohl der bessere Karpfenköder, um einiges selektiver als ein Tauwurm. Mais ist einer der top köder um sich einen futterplatz auf zu bauen. du solltest den mais ein paar tage vorfüttern und in am haar anbieten. am besten machst du das mit hartmais ! den musst du vorher noch quellen lassen und abkochen. wenn du es richtig machen willst nimm hanf und weizen dazu. ich lege dann wenn ich mir einen parkieltepisch gemacht habe meine montagen mit selbsthakmontagen auf grund. entweder mit einer maiskette oder boilies bez. popups.


----------



## carphunter 1808 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*

also ich würd mais nehmen 
aber schon 4-6 körner an einem 2er oder 4er haken,
das ist dann schon ein bisschen selektiver aber du 
fängst trotzdem viele brassen drauf


----------



## -zippo- (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*

mal eine frage !
wie kocht man hartmais richtig ab kann mir mal jemand die schritte erklären?


----------



## Kxnst (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*

Also als erstes lasse ich den Hartmais ca 12-24h quellen und dann so lange kochen bis er weich ist und beim aufziehen auf die ködernadel nicht zerbricht, kannst auch Gewürze beim Kochen mit hinzufügen.


----------



## Marvin04 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*

ich sag immer noch tauwurm is besser weilde dan auch noch barsche fangen kannst(neben bei wende magst). und tauwurm hat auch mehr bewegung im wasser un ist somit auffäliger aber denoch ist mais auch ein sehr guter köder also beise ausprobieren!

mfg


----------



## solifischer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*

Ich würde mit Mais fischen, obwohl auf Tauwurm auch Aale oder Barsche gehen können.
Ausprobieren ist immer das beste.


----------



## BigGamer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> äähh, was ist das denn bitte#c#c|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 
wahrscheinlich "Partikelteppich"|rolleyes


----------



## FlachwasserJäger (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*

Beides gute Köder, beim gezielten Karpfenangeln ist Mais zu empfehlen, da man damit einfach besser und länger anfüttern kann.

Mit Tauwurm hab ich aber auch schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht, erst letzten Samstag hat ein Kollege von mir nen schönen Karpfen auf Tauwurm gefangen, außerdem gibt es da Aal als Beifang.

Deswegen mein Tipp: Wenn der See/Teich stark befischt wird und du die Tierchen locken musst, nimm Mais. Wenn der See nicht stark befischt wird und/oder Nachts Tauwurm. Ich fange eigentlich immer Karpfen, wenn ich nach dem Rezept gehe.


----------



## stroffel (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*

ich nehm eigentlich immer Mais auf Karpfen. geht sowohl mit Hartmais als auch mit Dosenmais. Hartmais zum anfüttern (billiger) und für weite würfe am Haar-rig weil er deutlich besser hält als Dosenmais. Den Dosenmais nehm ich im Nahbereich auf grund oder an der Posenmontage.
Beide Maissorten kannst du noch ein bisschen tunen z.B. mit Vanillearoma (Ist in der Gewürzabteilung im Supermarkt unter 2 €). De Dose mais ist auch Immer gut als Reserve in der Angeltasche (hält sich ewig und kostet fast nix)


----------



## Ghostrider (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*

Wenn ich mit der Pose fische nehm ich Dosenmais und Maden.
Zum Anfüttern Paniermehl mit Maden und Mais gemischt.

In meinen Gewässern hat die Mais/Made Kombi klar gewonnen, auf Tauwurm kam mitunter gar kein Biss, während es auf der Anderen ständig rappelte.

Aber du darfst doch sicher mit 2 Ruten fischen, probiers aus ...


----------



## bobbl (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*

Ich habe zwar erst drei Karpfen gefangen, die durchschnittliche Speisefische waren, aber die alle auf Dendrobenas. Mit Mais, Made und Tauwurm fängt man allerhand Weißfisch und auch mal ein paar Schleien, aber nbis jetzt ging noch kein Karpfen drauf.
Das Gewässer wo ich diese Erfahrungen gemacht habe ist der LDM Kanal.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*

Wenn es Karpfen sein muss würde ich eigentlich keinen von beiden Ködern nutzen; wenn ich mich aber nur zwischen den beiden entscheiden dürfte, wäre meine Wahl: der Mais.
Wurm ist für mich ein generell ein Ü- Köder(Überraschungsköder), weil man nie wissen kann, wer drauf beißt und ich kenne keinen Fisch im Süßwasser, der ihn nicht schonmal frisst.


----------



## Carpmaster 3000 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*

Es ist zwar 
kein posenköder sonder grundköder, aber dennoch einer der besten Karpfenköder: die ERBSE!!!
es hört sich zwar komisch en aber es stimmt. ich hab damit schon mehrere karpfen über 40 pfund gefangen. die ERBSEN erinnern die karpfen an muscheln
(eine der hauptnahrung von karpfern ) = topköder

zudem haben erfahrene alte karpfen fast schon angst vor dem GELB... wenn dann lieber wurm wenn schon nicht  die erbse
______________________________________________________________
die erbse ist bei den karpfen beliebter,als bei den anglern 
______________________________________________________________

Das Schuppige muss in das Maschige


----------



## fischcatcher95 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*

Hallo,
also an unserem See, der was ich sagen muss nicht so groß 
ist habe ich gute Erfahrung mit tauwürmern an der pose aber angeboten nah am ufer! Ich vermute mal an größeren Seen geht das nicht soo gut

naja soviel meinerseits  |wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*

Hi,
ich bin jetzt nicht so der Karpfenangler , aber in der Schonzeit angele ich auch darauf , dann aber ausschließlich mit Mais.
Den hat man dann eh zu Hause und fängig ist er ja auch .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Angelpaulebrb (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*



Carpmaster 3000 schrieb:


> Es ist zwar
> kein posenköder sonder grundköder, aber dennoch einer der besten Karpfenköder: die ERBSE!!!
> es hört sich zwar komisch en aber es stimmt. ich hab damit schon mehrere karpfen über 40 pfund gefangen. die ERBSEN erinnern die karpfen an muscheln
> (eine der hauptnahrung von karpfern ) = topköder
> ...





Kann ich nur bestätigen! Erbsen sind bei mir im See neben Hailbutpellets auch der Topköder.  Bessonders die Graskarpfen gehen darauf ab.

Auf Tauwurm hatte ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht einen Karpfen. Eher Aale, Schleien, Welse, Barsche und den Weißfischkram. An meinem Gewässer ist es denke ich nicht möglich halbwegs selektiv mit Wurm auf Karpfen zu angeln. Aber vllt. ist es bei deinem Gewässer anders;+!  

Da würd ich sagen: AUSPROBIEREN#6


----------



## allrounder11 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*

Ich hatte vor allem früher beim Aalangeln etliche Karpfen als Beifang, auf Tauwurm.

Gezielt habe ich es auch schon probiert, wo nichts anderes mehr gezogen hat und der "Schlängler" hat den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht:q


Erbsen und natürlich Mais, sind ebenfalls top köder.


Vor allem Erbsen sind wohl deutlich selektiver als der Wurm.

Wen allerdings Beifänge nicht stören, macht mit einem Wurm nichts falsch


----------



## BigGamer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*



Carpmaster 3000 schrieb:


> Das Schuppige muss in das Maschige



Dieb:q:q:q

|
|
V


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*



Carpmaster 3000 schrieb:


> die ERBSE!!!




Mag ja ne gute Idee sein,aber hast schonmal drauf geachtet wie alt der Fred ist?


hehe:vik:


Mich wunderts das hier noch niemand dne BOILIE erwähnt hat.....


----------



## Carpmaster 3000 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*

würds auch mal mit einem boilie probieren ... jedenfalls besser als wurm und Mais!!! 
________________________________________________________________
 			 		  		 		 			 			 	Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *Carpmaster 3000* 

 
_Das Schuppige muss in das  Maschige_

Dieb:q:q:q

|
|
V 		
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________
*das Schuppige muss ins Maschige! #6*






sry fürs klauen, aba der spruch ist einfaqch geil ^^
 muhahahaha!!!


----------



## allrounder11 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*



Carpmaster 3000 schrieb:


> würds auch mal mit einem boilie probieren ... jedenfalls besser als wurm und Mais!!!
> ________________________________________________________________
> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Carpmaster 3000*
> ...


 


Darauf würde ich nicht wetten!

Selektiver ja, aber keinesfalls fängiger als Mais.


----------



## Carpmaster 3000 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*

Die Erbse is trozdem besser HE HE HE 
Wetten...!!!^^


----------



## colognecarp (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*

Na dann schmeiß ich mal die Tiegernuß ins rennen |evil:|evil:|evil:


----------



## Carpmaster 3000 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*

nen  hunderter auf die erbse  
...na gut komm wir ma wieder zum thema zurück^^!!!
__________________________________________________  ____________

Das Schuppige muss in  das Maschige


----------



## karpfen2000 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder doch lieber Mais?*

jo die gute alten tigernüsse


----------

